# AFX SUPER story FACTS not speculation!



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

On 11/28/1971 Aurora designed the Super II body with the P/N 1788-046. On 2/2/1972 Aurora designed a LOLA body P/N 1801-001. On 10/25/1972 Aurora designed a weight P/N 1801-010. It was to be used on a butyrate body of a LOLA to replace the failed Super II project. It fits a regular AFX chassis as we all know. Has anyone ever seen this LOLA body? Where did I get my facts you wonder? I have the ORIGINAL vellum pencil line drawings of these items.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

mr_aurora said:


> On 11/28/1971 Aurora designed the Super II body with the P/N 1788-046. On 2/2/1972 Aurora designed a LOLA body P/N 1801-001. On 10/25/1972 Aurora designed a weight P/N 1801-010. It was to be used on a butyrate body of a LOLA to replace the failed Super II project. It fits a regular AFX chassis as we all know. Has anyone ever seen this LOLA body? Where did I get my facts you wonder? I have the ORIGINAL vellum pencil line drawings of these items.


Thank you for sharing that bit of history! 

So it is made from steel, and not brass?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

1020 steel as the note says......... I also have the Super II chassis vellum P/N 1788-001. Interesting thing there is the date should be stamped on it 1971 and I haven't seen that on a supII chassis yet.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks bob. Did they ever show up in an Auto World Catalog?


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

mr_aurora said:


> 1020 steel as the note says......... I also have the Super II chassis vellum P/N 1788-001. Interesting thing there is the date should be stamped on it 1971 and I haven't seen that on a supII chassis yet.


Wow, I remember learning making drawings with vellum. 

The drawing has rev D. Any idea what changes were incorporated from the initial release?

Ever thought of getting pdfs made of the drawings?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

This is just another reason that you are one of my heroes!!! Thank you Bob.

Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

swamibob said:


> This is just another reason that you are one of my heroes!!! Thank you Bob.
> 
> Tom


what HE ^^^^^^ said


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*I gladly accept the voluntary position.....*

Someone has to be the AURORA HISTORIAN of the hobby.................


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Well since I started this I would personally like to say thanks Bob! If there's anyone interested there another right now on the bay.


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Well here's my spin on the Super III. Still working on the arm and magnets. I though I'd do a little presentation box. Thanks again Bob for the vellum drawings. Also thank you AL for some of the parts.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*Dont forget.....*



mr_aurora said:


> On 11/28/1971 Aurora designed the Super II body with the P/N 1788-046. On 2/2/1972 Aurora designed a LOLA body P/N 1801-001. On 10/25/1972 Aurora designed a weight P/N 1801-010. It was to be used on a butyrate body of a LOLA to replace the failed Super II project. It fits a regular AFX chassis as we all know. Has anyone ever seen this LOLA body? Where did I get my facts you wonder? I have the ORIGINAL vellum pencil line drawings of these items.





The Lola body design was tweaked and went on to become an injection molded project that Jim Russell used on his RTR HO car called Russell Maxx.


And don't forget the Duster butyrate body? :dude:




------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

SCJ said:


> ...The Lola body design was tweaked and went on to become an injection molded project that Jim Russell used on his RTR HO car called Russell Maxx...www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


I've seen the Russell Maxx car listed as a Lola 530, T530 and T5330... I think the correct nomenclature is T530...

Some of the real cars used tall, ProStock*/*F1 style induction scoops behind & above the rollbar... Anyone else have any info?...

A bad (re-claimed photo, from several added visual effects for an A-V project) of the Russell Maxx...








.

Thanks---John

RIR A-V Project - Maxx at 1:54
.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> Someone has to be the AURORA HISTORIAN of the hobby.................


And A "True-Treasure", is your Knowledge/Research, to HT my Dear Sir :thumbsup:


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Team2020! (11 d ago)

mr_aurora said:


> On 11/28/1971 Aurora designed the Super II body with the P/N 1788-046. On 2/2/1972 Aurora designed a LOLA body P/N 1801-001. On 10/25/1972 Aurora designed a weight P/N 1801-010. It was to be used on a butyrate body of a LOLA to replace the failed Super II project. It fits a regular AFX chassis as we all know. Has anyone ever seen this LOLA body? Where did I get my facts you wonder? I have the ORIGINAL vellum pencil line drawings of these items.


Hello,

I know this post is 7 years ago but would you make copies of those drawings for me? I collect those. I would send you copies of the original drawings of the 55 chevy belair and the 57 nomad in trade.
Thanks!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Those sound interesting! If you mouse over a members avatar - you can see if they are active and how long it has been since they visited the site. Unfortunately, @mr_aurora hasnt been with us since 2016.

Would sharing a photograph of your drawings be something you would be able to share with us? And of course other items in your collection.


----------

